# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đặt tour du lịch online giá rẻ, tại sao không?

## civn2011

*Internet không chỉ giúp bạn tìm hiểu kỹ lưỡng về hành trình sắp tới của mình, mà nếu muốn, bạn có thể đặt tour du lịch chỉ bằng vài thao tác vô cùng đơn giản.*



Hiện nay, tại Việt Nam các website đặt tour trực tuyến nhiều như nấm mọc sau mưa. Lựa chọn cho mình một website uy tín về sản phẩm và dịch vụ là điều vô cùng cần thiết mà những khách hàng thông minh đều phải tìm hiểu kỹ trước khi tham gia sử dụng loại hình mua bán này. Trong vô vàn những website như thế, nổi trội hơn hẳn về uy tín cũng như chất lượng dịch vụ và sự tiện ích có Mangdattour.vn . Đây có thể nói là mạng du lịch Việt Nam uy tín nhất chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm du lịch trực tiếp từ các hãng lữ hành có uy tín đến với khách hàng.

Khi khách hàng đặt tour qua Mangdattour.vn họ được đảm bảo về chất lượng dịch vụ bởi cam kết của các hãng lữ hành khi tham gia vào mạng đặt tour du lịch Việt Nam. Toàn bộ số tiền khách hàng thanh toán khi mua tour đều được tạm giữ tại Mangdattour.vn, đến khi quá trình sử dụng dịch vụ hoàn tất thì số tiền đó mới chính thức được chuyển cho hãng lữ hành. Trong trường hợp khách hàng được phép hủy tour theo điều khoản của từng hãng hoặc hãng lữ hành không tổ chức dịch vụ như đúng cam kết thì Mangdattour.vn sẽ có trách nhiệm hoàn trả  lại toàn bộ số tiền đang tạm giữ cho khách hàng.

Khi Khách hàng mua tour qua Mangdattour.vn, phương thức thanh toán cũng cực kỳ đơn giản. Hầu hết các website đặt tour trực tuyến quốc tế đều yêu cầu người đặt tour phải có thẻ tín dụng quốc tế (Visa, MasterCard...) khi đặt tour. Trong khi đó Mangdattour.vn chấp nhận thanh toán qua ATM hoặc tiền mặt. Bạn có thể thanh toán đặt tour bằng nhiều hình thức như chuyển khoản, nộp tiền trực tiếp tại văn phòng công ty hoặc thanh toán bằng thẻ ATM của các ngân hàng trong nước như Vietcombank, Techcombank, Vietinbank, Dong A Bank, VIB, SHB, ACB, Sacombank, BIDV, Agribank, MB, VPB, SeABank, Tienphong Bank, Maritime Bank, PG Bank hoặc chuyển khoản.

Khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm khi thanh toán online bởi Mangdattour.vn tích hợp cổng thanh toán Smartlink với chính sách bảo mật hàng đầu tại Việt Nam.

*Thông tin liên hệ:* 

*Văn phòng tại Hà Nội:* 

Địa chỉ: P2302 Tòa Nhà M3- M4 Số 91A Nguyễn Chí Thanh- Đống Đa- Hà Nội
Hotline hỗ trợ miễn phí: 04. 6269 7777 
Website:  Mangdattour.vn/

_Chúc các bạn có những chuyến đi vui vẻ!_

----------


## mhulsa

Mình mới nghe thấy mangdattour lần đầu nhưng nghe phản hồi từ mấy người bạn cũng khá tốt! mình sẽ xem xét để lần sau có dịp thì đặt tour bên này cho tiện! lựa chọn được nhiều tour với nhiều giá tiền khác nhau nữa!

----------


## bengbeng

*Có bạn nào đi du lịch Côn Đảo chưa? Đi du lich Côn Đảo từ A đến Z thì phải tốn khoảng bao nhiêu các bạn nhỉ?*Có bạn nào đi rồi không, chỉ mình chút ít kinh nghiệm di, 
giá tàu, vé máy bay,. giá vé các điểm tham quan cụ thể như thế nào 
Em định làm 1 tour đi bụi nên cần các chi tiết cụ thể về giá vé tham quan các điềm, giá phòng , và phương tiện di chuyển.... 
Ai có kinh nghiệm chỉ dùm mính nhá! mình sẽ đi từ sài gòn thì đi như thế nào, vé tàu là bao nhiêu, máy bay là bao nhiêu? các điểm tham quan cụ thể có giá vé là bao nhiêu. 
thanhks các bạn

----------


## Trúc Diễm

nếu em là bác bengbeng thì có lẽ em đặt luôn tour trọn gói cho tiện. bác đi 1 mình hay đi theo đoàn? nếu đi theo đoàn thì em nghĩ đặt tour trọn gói là tiện nhất, vì nhiều người cũng khá rắc rối về khoản tiền nong đóng góp  :Big Grin:  nghiên cứu và tìm đc 1 tour giá cả hợp lý là coi như okie rồi bác ạ  :Wink:

----------


## banhchuoi

đi theo nhóm thì tốt nhất là nên đặt tour, mình đỡ phải lo nghĩ về khoản đi lại, ngủ nghỉ, ăn uống, mà nhất là đi đến nơi lại có thể xảy ra nhiều tình huống phát sinh nữa. bên mangdattour.vn có nhiều tour và giá lại khá rẻ so với bên ngoài nữa, mình nghĩ bạn nên tham khảo

----------

